# Valve Question



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I noticed this the other day. Nobody can tell me what it means, supply house, manufacturer, boss. 
On those residential gas ball valves with the red cap it's stamped on the side. I assume that means not rated for over 1/2 p. s. i.
I'd rather use an iron body gas cock but can't seem to find them out here.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have seen 3/4" gas cocks on water heaters, usually with a flexible supply line. They hold 50-60 psi, no problem. Howe the handyhacks and diyers get away with that kills me. If I did something like that, it would blow apart and flood the place.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Oppsy


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

When I called the manufacturer their response was that the valve wouldn't operate properly under 1/2 lb. p. s. i.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

ironandfire said:


> When I called the manufacturer their response was that the valve wouldn't operate properly under 1/2 lb. p. s. i.


Did they give an max limit?


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

More valve trivia. I'm sure you all know the answer but, do you know what WOG stands for?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*W*ater* O*il *G*as ?


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

WOG=Water, oil gas
So that max would be 600#

The reason it is 1/2 psi minimum is because its a restrictive port ball-type gas cock. Throw it way and go full-port.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

ZL700 said:


> WOG=Water, oil gas
> So that max would be 600#
> 
> The reason it is 1/2 psi minimum is because its a restrictive port ball-type gas cock. Throw it way and go full-port.


 
WOG does not mean natural gas ... The ball valve must be rated AGA

not all ball valves are.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

So it's not on there to be mean?


"As with other slang and prima facie profanity used in contemporary Australian English,[1] the ethnic term "wog" may be employed either aggressively or affectionately within differing contexts.

In Australia, the term 'WOG' is used towards people of Mediterranean ethnicity who reside in the main cities of Australia. It is used particularly towards the Greek, Italian, Spanish, Serbian, Bosnian, Croatian, Macedonian and Lebanese communities in Melbourne, Sydney, Perth and Canberra [2]"


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> WOG does not mean natural gas ... The ball valve must be rated AGA
> 
> not all ball valves are.


Gas comes in many forms, I never stated natural or LP for that matter in my post.

AGA stamp would not be on the valve but on a label under the sticker. You will be hard pressed to find a gas cock with WOG that doesn't have AGA.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> WOG does not mean natural gas ... The ball valve must be rated AGA
> 
> not all ball valves are.


 I hate it when I miss the obvious.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

By the way, it's for 5# natural. The valve pictured is a Hammond 8901 full port i. p. B. V.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

johntheplumber said:


> So it's not on there to be mean?
> 
> 
> "As with other slang and prima facie profanity used in contemporary Australian English,[1] the ethnic term "wog" may be employed either aggressively or affectionately within differing contexts.
> ...


 Nice ! 
It's a sales pitch. :laughing:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

It's only rated for 1/2 p. s. i. on mixed gases, natural, LP.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

600 means 600 psi I wonder if the 1/2 psi is for steam?


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

On Hammonds site, I looked up the endorsements on the valve (which are somewhat contradictory) and found that the ANSI approval limits the valve to 1/2 p. s. i.

ANSI Z21.15


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I think 600 WOG is just a sales pitch.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

ironandfire said:


> I think 600 WOG is just a sales pitch.


 
I an sure if you Google it and you will discover it is psi for WOG


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

WOG just means 'water, oil, gas' as stated. It does not imply a pressure rating. I have seen 400 WOG and 600 WOG. For steam, it must carry a WSP rating ( working steam pressure.) You will often find a valve marked 600 WOG 150 WSP. And it should carry an AGA lisiting if it is to be used with low pressure FUEL GAS.


----------

